

What tool do you use for simple money management? - productionQA

Wondering what tool(s) you guys&#x2F;gals use for simple money management.  I&#x27;ve tried Mint in the past, but I don&#x27;t need a budgeting tool, per say, and it&#x27;s bells and whistles were more than I needed.<p>I seem to simply want something where I can manage my inflows and outflows and figure out what I have left at the end of each month.<p>Any simple tools out there for this that maybe I have not come across?<p>What do you use?
======
jareds
[http://ledger-cli.org/](http://ledger-cli.org/) I tend to put things into
categories like food, electronics, bills, etc and can run a report each month
to see how much was spend in each category. I can also determine how much was
left at the end of the month and transfer that amount to savings after the
first paycheck of the new month has come in.

------
iamjdg
[https://www.personalcapital.com/](https://www.personalcapital.com/)

